# Drill Press help needed



## L1Truckie (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok, without breaking the bank, I bought a SKIL 10 inch drill press at Lowes for $100.  Well it has a 2 1/2 quill travel. So does the 12 inch Delta also at Lowes.  The only thing close to that I found online is a Ryobli 12 inch for $139.  My friend is verifying but he believes his Ryobi 12 is a 3 or 3 1/4 inch quill travel.  Could anyone else verify this as well?

Also, does anyone know of any other Drill Presses that have decent quill travel for $150 or less?  If not, is 2 1/2 ok or will I tire of it quickly?  Please keep in mind this a hobby for me.  I can barely justify getting a drill press to my better half and myself.  Ive read in threads that at least a 3 inch quill travel is good.

Also, it looks like if I set my lathe up to drill blanks, it would run about $100 dollars give or take.  Id just assume buy a drill press for other projects as well.

On a side note, I sent my wife to get me a 6" Delta VS grinder (not trying to break the bank) And she came back with the 8" Delta VS grinder because she thought it looked safer with the shields on it 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 30, 2008)

Ryobi's website, http://www.ryobitools.com/products
specs the 12" dp as having a 3" quill travel.
I have used a 12" Delta for 3 years and it's 2-1/2" ( I think) travel
is not the best for drilling pen blanks,but you know what?
It has got me by and done other projects as well.
I'd love to have a floor model with 3-1/2"+ of travel,but can't justify it.
If money is a big issue,you can sure get by with the lesser model.
BUT for 39 dollars more,the Ryobi and it's extra 1/2" travel could be worth it.
It is 39% more expensive,so you have to weigh it out.
just depends on how close your funds are!


----------



## stolicky (Nov 30, 2008)

The longer quill travel is definitely a benefit.  I have a craftsman benchtop that is only 2" of quill travel, but I have made due, and have made over 100 pens now.  I am just a hobbiest, so I have some patience...


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 30, 2008)

L1Truckie said:


> On a side note, I sent my wife to get me a 6" Delta VS grinder (not trying to break the bank) And she came back with the 8" Delta VS grinder because she thought it looked safer with the shields on it



There's your ticket, Levi!
Take the Skil drill press back,tell wife it's not big enough,claim you are too busy,send the wife after the replacement (one you really want) 
drill press at another store :biggrin:


----------



## L1Truckie (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you all for your responses so far!  I can justify the Ryobi for 40 dollars,  Just wanted to be sure of the quill travel, And to see what peoples opinions were on the smaller quill travel (ie Skil and Delta)

And yes Johnny,  Im secretly planning that.....Ive already planned to send her to Lowes for ALL my shopping needs!  LOL!


----------



## L1Truckie (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok....problem solved!  My wife just saw what I was doing......She kicked me off the puter and ordered the Ryobi 12" withe the 3 inch quill travel.....God bless that woman!!  Thanks for all your input.

Now....anyone else have the same Ryobi that they comment on there likes, dislikes about it??

Again....you guys are all remarkable and a wealth of knowledge, I appreciate it!  The SKIL would have done mine Im sure from ya'lls comments but for 39$ more  I figured it was worth it.  Plus I saved about that much in shipping when I bought my lathe.


----------



## hughbie (Nov 30, 2008)

levi, you're ticking me off.......not only are you married to a woman that loves you.....you're gloating like hell..........i'm soooooooooooo jealous!
CONGRATS brother!


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 30, 2008)

*YES!!*

  :highfive:



L1Truckie said:


> Ok....problem solved!  My wife just saw what I was doing......She kicked me off the puter and ordered the Ryobi 12" withe the 3 inch quill travel.....God bless that woman!!  Thanks for all your input.


----------



## GouletPens (Nov 30, 2008)

If you don't turn a lot, then it won't matter all that much. If you make a lot of pens, then get yourself a Rikon benchtop like I have....I bought it on clearance from Woodcraft for $200, I think now it goes for $279 or something. I don't regret spending the money at all because the 3" travel is more than worth it.

It's also heavy as sh**.


----------



## jedgerton (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, does that wife of yours have a single sister????  Maybe I can convince my wife that one of those spiffy Nova lathes (I don't even know the model numbers) is safer than my JET VS1014.

Hold on to that wife of yours, she's a keeper.

John


----------



## Verne (Nov 30, 2008)

Levi,
Only problem I ever had with the Ryobi was that the chuck wouldn't stay on the shaft...besides that it was good.
Vern


----------



## L1Truckie (Nov 30, 2008)

Hughbie, maybe you will have a chance to meet her one day!

johnny,  High five back at ya, thanks!

Goulet, sounds like you got a deal!  Maybe in the future I'll upgrade, but for now I think it will work fine since it has the 3+ " quill travel.  And by the way, your avatar is sweet. Thats hysterical!!

Jed,  No single sister in laws (or sisters for that matter),  I think youd have to be a firefighter to even be in the running..lol  Were both Federal Firefighters.....lol, but i'll keep you in mind.

Verne,  Thanks for the tip!  I'll keep that in mind when I receive it!


----------



## GouletPens (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks...go to www.yearbookyourself.com and you can insert your face on hilarious faux yearbook stylings from the 50's on....I think the one I have is 1976?? It's a trip.


----------



## SherryD (Dec 1, 2008)

my son in law has the Ryobi and enjoys it.  He definitely likes the extra travel over his prior benchtop.


----------



## hughbie (Dec 1, 2008)

levi - looking forward to meeting you and yours soon someday

as for the drill press....i have a cheapie from HF. the quill travel is only around 2 inches....but i have some scrap MDF and i start by drilling as far as the quill will travel...then i stop the dp....slide the blank up the bit...slip some mdf under the blank and finish drilling....the mdf acts as a backer board and prevents blowouts as well....so far so good

i used to be a volunteer fighter when i was stationed in GA......late 80's early 90's....i love it....until it got too political..


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a Rikon 13" table top with travel of 3 1/8".  I paid $159 at Woodcraft.  It is very solid and it is easy to adjust the table with a nice handle.  It has 16 speeds and run very well.


----------



## intillzah (Dec 2, 2008)

The Ryobi that I have has 3.5" of travel, that was one of the reasons I got it...


----------



## rixstix (Dec 2, 2008)

The Ryobi 121L quill travel, the variable speed w/no pulley changing (480-2980 rpm) and the laser crosshairs make the Ryobi very worthwhile.

The 15 w candelabra worklight is poor at best.

It weighs in at just under 100 pounds.


----------



## markgum (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a Ryobi and it works good for me. 
another thought:  My local 'adult education' facility offers a cabinet making class that is held in the High School's wood shop.  It cost me $25 a semester and you don't have to build anything specfic.  I just sign up for it to use the floor size drill press, table saws, big band saws etc.  Kind of a pain to have to wait for the night when the class is held if you need to use the 'larger' tools, but for me right now the wait is worth it.


----------



## L1Truckie (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks all for the added input!

Mark, For fear of getting kicked off the forum I will only tell you I had to read the adult eduaction sentence twice....Im sure my face was pricelss the first time I read through it.

Although...there is a Tech School (IE Cabinet Making, Photography, Auto Body, Electronics etc ) just down the street and I will be checking into to that just to learn some stuff if anything.  I have bought my own power tools...but that sounds like a good option as well.  My work schedule is a little crazy..I work 24 hour shifts...but Im sure I could some knowledge by making most of the classes. (instead of other classes at other adult education places.

God forgive me......Levi


----------



## Bear_Knuckle_Turner (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey Levi, Do you think Di would go do some shopping for me too? :biggrin:  Hope you like the Ryobi.  I really like mine.... I told you these folks were full of knowledge!!!

Miss ya'll!!!


----------

